
Ask HN: What is the problem you try to solve? - acemtp
We see everyday startups&#x2F;projects pitches that explain what they do. There&#x27;re often on hackernews lists the describe what the startups do.<p>But can you, in less than 140 characters, describe the <i>PROBLEM</i> your project&#x2F;startup tries to resolve?
======
cperciva
My startup: I want to make sure I don't lose my data if my hard drive dies. I
also want to make sure the NSA doesn't get my data.

Tarsnap: [http://www.tarsnap.com/](http://www.tarsnap.com/)

My side project: I want to run the world's best free OS on the world's best
cloud computing environment.

FreeBSD/EC2: [http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-on-
ec2/](http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-on-ec2/)

My hobby: I want to have fun while bringing classical music to my community.

West Coast Symphony Orchestra:
[http://www.westcoastsymphony.ca/](http://www.westcoastsymphony.ca/)

~~~
acemtp
You don't really describe a problem but describe what you are doing?

The problem could be "people lose their data, NSA can access my data"

~~~
cperciva
I consider an unmet desire to be a problem.

------
adrianh
Amateur guitarists can't read sheet music, so they use tablature. But online
tablature sucks.

Soundslice: [http://www.soundslice.com/](http://www.soundslice.com/)

~~~
dougk16
I love your effort here, and have been meaning to ask...are you working on
some means to parse old-school TXT tabs from other tab sites into your format?
I always thought that would be a really interesting problem to solve,
especially trying to detect alternate tunings and tempos and such. You would
probably need a human to come in to do a polish pass afterwards most of the
time, but still might be a net win.

~~~
adrianh
Hey, thanks! We'll likely eventually do that, but it's low on the priority
list. There are some more structured formats (e.g., Guitar Pro) that we're
doing first.

------
pldrnt
I LOVE this question (and it's the first thing I usually ask to myself and to
others) so:

\- Study scientific papers by deconstructing them through a wiki-like
interface.

\- Filtering news feeds, automatically removing stories and tweets I don't
care about.

\- Keeping an updated journal for each of my projects in the fastest and least
intrusive way.

\- Learning languages by cutting and pasting single expressions from podcasts
into a personal audio library.

\- Aggregating my soundcloud, beatport, bandcamp, youtube and shoutcast
'likes' into a single cloud playlist.

------
adrianwaj
It's not just about solving a problem, and I'll reiterate what Guy Kawasaki
says (whereby solving a problem is 2):

1) "Increase the quality of life. Make people more productive or their lives
easier or more enjoyable."

2) "Right a wrong. A variant on the above. Be a part of the solution, not a
part of the problem."

3) "Prevent the end of something good. Preserve something classic or
historical. Save the whales."

So it's more about creating a value proposition, in which solving a problem is
only part of that proposition. Thus, building something people will use
entails a carrot and stick: carrot for being used, and stick for not being
used. Simply solving a problem can ignore other benefits.. ideally, it's about
replacing the system that created the problem in the first place that needed
to be resolved (thus solving a set of problems and potential problems).
Solving 1 problem only is a good start, but having a vision to lay on top of
that can provide extra inspiration.

[http://entrepreneurs.about.com/od/gettingstarted/a/guykawasa...](http://entrepreneurs.about.com/od/gettingstarted/a/guykawasaki.htm)

------
simonsarris
Many web apps need some kind of interactive diagramming, but making and
perfecting that functionality from scratch can be costly.

We thought of everything for you: [http://gojs.net](http://gojs.net)

~~~

I think this is an interesting side topic to get into: my above pitch can be
generalized for nearly any library. Fundamentally, selling a library is about
selling _man-hours_. Either a programming team does everything themselves, or
they do some of it get one or more libraries and pay some dollar cost and
learning curve cost in return for getting literal packaged man-hours, in the
form of the thought and features put into the library.

So my product, like all libraries, is there for people who don't want to re-
re-re-re-reinvent (and importantly _re-re-re-re-retest_ ) Diagramming concepts
like node-link relationships, layouts, grouping, undo managers, performant
rendering, etc. Like any library, people are buying the man-hours we put in to
perfecting a set of things, so they can get on with building the more nuanced
parts of their app without running in to their own set of layout/undo-
manager/what-have-you bugs.

~~~
ericthegoodking
Hi Simon, I was just wondering whether you get problems with people pirating
your JavaScript library i.e not paying you after downloading the library. I
just want to understand whether this is a huge problem.The other thing is have
you found it beneficial having the evalution license? Thanks

------
markrickert
Problem I'm currently working on: How to make a long tail of passive income.

~~~
abraininavat
Forgive the ignorance, but what does this mean?

~~~
girvo
Think affiliate marketing, or niche product creation (targeted ebooks and the
like), that require a bit of upfront effort, but little ongoing maintenance,
and can scale out to many of these products/revenue streams. Lots of ongoing
small hits, rather than one big payoff for one big product :)

~~~
markrickert
That's exactly it. Lots of small products with microtransactions targeted
towards niche markets that i barely have to touch.

Passive income generation is one of the pinnacles of what we as software
engineers can do.

------
EthanHeilman
How to ensure that the RPKI[1], which is designed to prevent BGP hijacks[2],
can not be abused by trusted parties[3].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_Public_Key_Infrastruct...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_Public_Key_Infrastructure)

[2] [http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/12/bgp-hijacking-
belar...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/12/bgp-hijacking-belarus-
iceland/)

[3] [http://ethanheilman.tumblr.com/post/64208098281/on-
trusting-...](http://ethanheilman.tumblr.com/post/64208098281/on-trusting-
authorities-weighing-the-risks-of-the-rpki)

------
PabloOsinaga
Average amateur musicians love to make music with other people, but it is
really hard to do as the whole thing involves getting together physically,
practicing a lot to be decent together as a band, etc

While there has been quite a few attempts at online music collaboration,
clearly the average amateur musician is not using any of them.

PROs use pro-music software to collaborate with other people, and some tech-
oriented amateurs hang out in collaboration forums.

But all that is too hard/annoying for the average amateur musician.

BandHub "The Internet Music Studio" \- makes it easy to make music with other
people over the Internet.

[http://getbandhub.com](http://getbandhub.com)

~~~
reddiric
How does it handle latency?

~~~
PabloOsinaga
It's not real time. It's based on overdubs - i.e., you record tracks over
previously recorded tracks. You can even start with any YouTube video as a
base (e.g., original song you are covering, click track, karaoke type youtube
video, or a dude playing guitar+singing that you want to add bass too).

------
mindcrime
140 characters? Probably not, but this is a relatively concise summary of the
problem we're working on:

\--

 _Knowledge workers spend too much time looking for information and
knowledge[1] instead of, you know, thinking about problems. Organizations can
be more effective when they provide tooling and processes to encourage and
support knowledge sharing and transfer, and more efficient information
retrieval._

\---

[1]: according to some research, up to 50% of knowledge workers' time is spent
just looking for stuff. But to be fair, other research puts the number as low
as 17%. Still, we believe that facilitating more efficient knowledge use,
transfer and creation, will benefit all organizations.

~~~
adamzerner
More concise summary:

Give workers the information they need so they could spend more time
thinking/building.

~~~
mindcrime
It's interesting, actually... that's definitely more concise, but I find
myself wondering if it's _better_. What I mean is - I don't argue against
being concise, but wonder "is there a point where you're so concise that
you've reduced your message to a platitude that doesn't actually say
anything"?

For example, we could reduce it further by saying:

"Make things better".

But I don't think that would be a very useful message.

So this, to me, is the struggle... to figure out how to be as concise as
possible, while not being overly concise.

I freely admit that I'm not great at this, but it is something I hope to get
better at - distilling the message _to_ its essence, without _losing_ the
essence.

In this particular case, I will say that "Give workers the information they
need so they could spend more time thinking/building" probably does strike
that balance fairly well. I may have to crib that from you. :-)

Anyway, the point in saying all this was just to point out that while
conciseness is a virtue, it can - I think - be taken too far if one isn't
careful.

~~~
adamzerner
I agree, but it depends on the context. In this case, they were just asking
what the problem is, not to prove that it is indeed a problem.

~~~
mindcrime
True. :-)

------
girvo
Personal finance software isn't smart enough, and I'm lazy. I'm helping
computers learn your spending habits, to save you money, pay off debts, and go
on that holiday you want -- with as little effort from you as possible.

------
DanI-S
Meat is expensive to produce. Insect protein is cheaper and more efficient,
but insect farming technology is still very basic.
[http://www.openbugfarm.com](http://www.openbugfarm.com)

~~~
abraininavat
How does insect protein compare to plant protein with respect to cheapness and
efficiency? What's the argument for inventing an industry when an industry
already exists which provides plenty of healthy, cheap, and efficient protein
for humans?

~~~
DanI-S
Insects are already eaten regularly by ~60% of the world's population. It's
not so much inventing a new industry as improving the tooling of one of the
oldest.

That said, there'll always be a demand for a variety of protein sources. We've
had access to complete plant protein for thousands of years, but we consume
more meat than ever. Vegetable protein will likely always be the cheapest, and
that has been the case since the dawn of agriculture.

------
23andwalnut
Almost all project management apps have a monthly fee and are SaaS apps. This
isn’t appropriate for all businesses.

Duet has a one time fee and is hosted on your own server.

[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

~~~
OafTobark
It sounds like source code available for adding extras when purchased. What is
this built in?

~~~
23andwalnut
Yes, the source is available. It's built with php and javascript. It has an
MVC architecture, but I didn't use any frameworks. It should be pretty simple
to pick up if you're familiar with the concepts of MVC or you've worked with
backbone in the past...

------
pasbesoin
I don't have a formal project nor start up for it, but many years and many
environments have overwhelmingly been influenced by one factor: Noisy
neighbors.

I see the solution at a combination of factors:

\- Noise ordinances and advocacy for same.

\- Understanding that we are not "all the same", and that some people have a
legitimate need for and function much better in a quiet environment.

\- Communities established with "noise control / quiet" as a principal item in
their charter, and with the boundary and means to enforce it.

\- Better building materials and standards. Construction that spends that 10%
or whatever extra to build in effective noise suppression. Architectural plans
also focused on this.

\- Continuing work on effective, after-the-fact noise suppression. Although
personally I don't want to be perpetually confined to such a "bubble", even if
such becomes possible. I feel much healthier as a part of the "natural world",
but a world not full of car stereos, straight pipes, non-stop blaring TV's,
nor 20 coworkers ongoing conversations and phone calls.

P.S. Advocacy and education, so that people don't get "worn down" by noisy
environments before they learn and find their way to better. That would
include assisting one's escape before the negative feedback loop traps one,
economically.

------
dclara
Provide an alternative solution for Web 3.0 as opposed to the Sematic Web with
the real implementation.

The real problems people have are:

\- Repeatedly search for the things they want but have no one place to save

\- Have to sort out from millions of low quality search results

\- Search engine is not intelligent to help people find things more
efficiently online

\- Businesses have problem to get their products/services listed for SEO
marketing

The project description is available on Kickstarter right now at:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1986902972/bingobo-
build...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1986902972/bingobo-build-your-
private-web-tm)

The beta announcement is here:

[http://bingobo.info/blog/bingobo/beta-release-
announcement.j...](http://bingobo.info/blog/bingobo/beta-release-
announcement.jsp)

------
KiwiCoder
I solve 3 problems;

1\. Charities don't do software development because they can't afford it.

2\. Programmers who want to volunteer end up using skills other than
programming (like IT support).

3\. New programmers cannot get real-world experience because they don't have
the necessary real-world experience to land a job

~~~
abraininavat
Link?

~~~
phireal
[http://socialcoder.org](http://socialcoder.org) I would guess from
KiwiCoder's profile.

------
mynegation
Not a startup, more like a personal hacking project, but what I am trying to
create a cross-platform backup solution that would allow me to do incremental
encrypted back up a la Time Machine, for offsite backups. Currently I use
duplicity, but the problem with it is I cannot remove arbitrary past back up
as it will render backups based on it invalid. That makes it much harder to
manage the space on backup disk.

I am aware of the solutions like Tarsnap and Spideroak and I even use some of
them, but this is more about very cheap offsite backup of bulk rather
infrequently changing data, measure in terabytes, that would be prohibitively
expensive to store there.

~~~
acemtp
you don't describe the problem in a tweet :)

~~~
mynegation
Need to store TiBs of backups on portable HDDs offsite, encrypted;
update/remove them incrementally, with TimeMachine like interface

------
kirualex
I want a quick feeling for today's weather. But a pictogram is not enough.

Nice Weather : [http://alexiscreuzot.com/apps/nice-
weather-2/](http://alexiscreuzot.com/apps/nice-weather-2/)

------
nkvoll
Starting an Elasticsearch server is easy. Maintaining and scaling a production
cluster is hard, but not optional.
[http://www.found.no/](http://www.found.no/)

------
yashshah
Concerned about your image while Gossiping? Do you Have to think twice about
what people will think about you, while posting anything in a group? Difficult
to Pull out the desired conversations you are looking for? So here is the a
gossiping platform for you which represents ‘behind-the-scene’ notorious world
of gossiping about fun and crazy stuff in an amazingly new way:
[http://www.Areysun.com](http://www.Areysun.com)

------
DjangoReinhardt
I am lazy when it comes to reading feeds. Even with GReader, my inbox used to
pile up like crazy. So, I wrote @updt_me[0] get feed updates delivered via DM
to my twitter inbox.

These days, I usually read the feed updates as soon as they come in. Since I
only get links in the DM, I also end up giving the authors the (mobile) page-
views they deserve for their hard work. Win-win. :)

[0]: [http://twitter.com/updt_me](http://twitter.com/updt_me)

------
mattrichardson
Never miss another movie. Queue a movie and we'll let you know when they're
showing.

(UK and US movie services, Cable TV, and movie theaters).

EDIT (Problem): Online movie streaming catalogs aren't great individually due
to fragmentation of distribution across a huge amount of services. People tend
to miss them. We tie all the services together, so you can be alerted when the
movies you want to see are available in movie theaters, online streaming and
cable TV.

~~~
acemtp
it s a pitch, not a problem description.

the problem is "people miss movies when they are available"

right?

~~~
mattrichardson
Right. Just added an edit of the problem and why it's a problem.

------
kfk
I'll describe you my latest project.

 _Paying outdoor writers and photographers competitive prices for their works
and delivering users amazing stories in well designed, modern, web pages, only
online, no print._

Link to a sample article ("real" ones will have better writing then this):
[http://acivitillo.com/articles/2013/vistula](http://acivitillo.com/articles/2013/vistula)

------
grimtrigger
Amazon is awesome, but not very fun.

Solution? Svpply/Pinterest for Amazon.

[http://www.gemsinthejungle.com](http://www.gemsinthejungle.com)

~~~
firefoxNX11
Love the idea!

------
ivan_ah
Three problems, one solution:

Problem 1: First-year university-level math and physics textbooks are too
long, too expensive, and too boring.

Problem 2: Many adults lack basic mathematical skills. Few good books exist
for teaching high school math to adults.

Problem 2 prime: Many parents lack the basic knowledge of mathematics required
to help their children with their schoolwork.

Solution: A math textbook for adults.

------
obsurvey
Problem: If you don't do anything. JavaScript errors on you sebsite are just
lost. Your website can be completely malfunctioning maybe for 10% of your
users on a specific browser and you will simply not know.

Solution: [http://muscula.com](http://muscula.com)

------
japhyr
It is difficult for people with no technical background, who don't know any
strong programmers, to learn how to program.

I'm working on an open resource for teaching and learning Python:
[http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org).

------
hippich
Facebook monetize their platform by posting ads on yours and your friends
timelines, but you get nothing out of it. I am trying to fix this with
[http://paidso.com](http://paidso.com) where you will be allowed to do paid
posts.

------
juliangoldsmith
It's not really a startup, but Dealer Wizard uses data from a car dealer's
DMS[1] to help them sell cars to previous customers.

[1]Dealership management system, where the dealer stores information about car
deals, repair orders, and inventory.

------
talhof8
People don't have much places online to express their opinions and take part
in deep discussions.

Interestin: [http://interestin.co](http://interestin.co) (provides "follow-up
essays" as well)

------
krsmith35
We can't find enough A Players to hire/work with because we are limited to our
own networks.
[http://unbouncepages.com/a-players/](http://unbouncepages.com/a-players/)

~~~
allstruck
I think you mean that it can be difficult for most companies to find qualified
candidates, for example software developers. I've heard many people complain
that they can't find good coders, or any coders at all in some cases.

~~~
krsmith35
Yes exactly - I got a little extreme on the 140 character cut off, but that is
the idea. Everyone wants to hire great people, but the only surefire way to
find them is to have worked with them in the past. I want to crowdsource this
information to find out who the A Players really are. (Hint: they didn't all
go to Harvard, integrate by parts, or explain why manhole covers are round.)

------
massarog
Building a promotion isn't easy. ViralSweep helps businesses quickly and
easily launch a giveaway to grow their audience:
[http://www.viralsweep.com](http://www.viralsweep.com)

------
mbesto
Endurance athletes, mainly triathletes, find it difficult to find one place to
find races to participate in.
([https://www.competehub.com/](https://www.competehub.com/))

------
beat
Enterprise apps are complex and holistic. Configuration drift breaks apps.
Find configuration inconsistencies across different systems.

[http://www.baqbeat.com](http://www.baqbeat.com)

~~~
abraininavat
Interesting idea, but your site lacks details. Vague blurbs with no real
information about what's going on always turns me away.

~~~
beat
It's very early stage right now. Sign up for the mailing list and I'll keep
you in the loop!

I'm bootstrapping alone around a day job. It's not impossible, but it's very
painful. :( Trying to use my time wisely to get to a sellable product ASAP so
I can switch to full time.

~~~
AznHisoka
But parent has a very good point. You need to develop clarity around what
specific problem your product is solving. Especially since you're
bootstrapping with a day job. You don't have the resources to tackle a
general, abstract problem (ie Excel). You need a very very tight niche and a
very specific target audience.

------
fookyong
Create content for your social media accounts in just a few clicks. Because
creating content is time-consuming but we all need to do it!

[http://beatrixapp.com](http://beatrixapp.com)

~~~
AznHisoka
Isn't this curating content, not creating content since it's already been
created from someone else? Subtle but huge difference, as most people won't
view you as a thought leader if all you're doing is curating.

~~~
fookyong
Depends on your definition of "create", but Beatrix also creates :) It's not
just about link sharing - sign up and choose (for example) the Technology
category and you'll see original pieces of content as well as link sharing in
your content feed.

------
ew
Data has gravity, and too much of it makes migrating or backing up cloud
storage very hard. Mover ([https://mover.io](https://mover.io)) helps SMEs
move their data.

------
kremdela
It's difficult to learn and practice biblical hebrew without a rabbi or
mentor. [http://www.hebrewgenius.com/](http://www.hebrewgenius.com/)

------
veesahni
Traditional help desks are over-complicated & hide your team behind "the desk"
..

We solve both - [http://www.supportfu.com](http://www.supportfu.com)

------
huntaub
Linking the decentralization of Email with the convenience of Social
Networking in an extremely flexible package.

[http://www.airdispat.ch](http://www.airdispat.ch)

------
thurn
I would note that not everything necessarily falls into this model. I don't
think Angry Birds solves an all-caps PROBLEM in my life, but I think Rovio is
doing ok.

~~~
acemtp
Indeed, the goal of this thread is not to list everything just the project who
solve a problem.

For angry birds, the problem it solves could be "people have too much time
with nothing to do" :)

------
krapp
I'll describe a problem I wish I could solve: Successful social media
platforms inevitably violate their users' privacy and exploit their data.

~~~
meowface
It's essentially the only way they can make money, unless someone in the
future invents a creative new way to monetize social networks.

~~~
krapp
I don't like the way these sites try to own, brand and market various aspects
of their users' identity in such a strong way, and make it hard to nigh
impossible to archive or remove your data, but I understand why they do it.
The only ideas I've had amount to "x with anonymous posting and a big red
DELETE button" or "x, but charge for y and somehow convince people to pay or y
even though y is free everywhere else."

I don't think I have a good solution but given the general growing unease and
distaste people seem to have with social media, I know it's needed.

------
cogniteev
You put stuff everywhere: FB, Dropbox, Gapps, Github, Twitter, Linkedin...
Impossible to search throughout all services. Until now: www.docido.com

------
chollida1
I'm solving how to aggregate many different input streams of data:

\- market data,

\- order streams,

-news,

\- predictive models,

\- pricing models

and push out the appropriate buy and sell orders.

Tonnes of data must be processed as fast and efficiently as possible.

~~~
acemtp
What is the problem the user have?

~~~
chollida1
Many,

\- How to trade more efficiently \- How to deal with the increasingly complex
data that must be munged, aggregated and pushed through a decision model \-
How to lower commissions \- How to slice up orders so large orders don't move
the market and hide strategies so HFT firms don't learn about your flow.

For sell side firms, we allow their buy side clients to trade more.

------
bradleyland
Deliver savings and transparency on large capital purchases for government and
private-enterprise companies through real-time reverse auctions.

------
adamzerner
Providing way more information to college applicants.

[http://www.collegeanswerz.com/](http://www.collegeanswerz.com/)

------
abengoam
Removing the first hurdle for new side projects: user authentication, via a
centralized REST service. Less initial friction = more projects.

~~~
firefoxNX11
grails?

------
iamwil
I'm solving the problem of collaborating on hardware projects online.

[https://cubehero.com](https://cubehero.com)

------
mcintyre1994
People use Email as a todo list, which sucks. Nobody wants to swap from email,
and converting emails into a list of tasks is lame.

~~~
czbond
Agreed. How are you attempting to solve. This is my big bad habit.

~~~
mcintyre1994
The focus is on time based tasks right now, my idea is automatically building
tasks by finding and extracting times. At launch it'll probably be a case of
copy/paste emails in and get tasks added; the obvious next step being adding
by forwarding an email. I'd almost be in a position to get a demo working if
it weren't for exams :)

~~~
abraininavat
_the obvious next step_

Not so obvious to me. Consider browser plugins, desktop application (e.g.
Outlook) plugins, letting users grant your service access to their online
email, etc.

~~~
mcintyre1994
You're definitely right that there are other options, and I'll be
reconsidering that approach closer to the time based on what's easiest/most
important for actual users. Thanks for the comment :)

------
fbueno
Its hard to the business owner or marketer to update enhance and optimize the
most valuable asset of theier website siteapps.com

------
braindead_in
High quality audio transcription with least effort.
[http://scribie.com](http://scribie.com)

------
maximgsaini
CRM application:

\- Converts English notes into organized data.

\- Zero navigation interface: Everything on one page.

\- Code in natural language: Make quick buttons for anything.

------
chadkruse
Giving away money is easy. Giving away money effectively is hard.

Link: [http://kyn.me](http://kyn.me)

------
petercooper
Quickly remaining informed of new developments, tools and ideas in different
fields of software development.

~~~
acemtp
You don't really describe a problem but describe what you are doing?

------
robodale
Owning a swimming pool building, repair and service business is hard work. We
are here to lighten your load.

------
canvsly
Canvsly helps parents everyday go clutter free and guilt free by helping them
save their kids artwork

------
peterchon
Network of friendly people willing to help stranded motorists nearby.

~~~
firefoxNX11
AAA or dozen other road-side assistance?

------
davidw
Not having as much money/control over my life as I want.

------
makerops
Getting your lawn mowed, without a bunch of bullshit.

------
dangrossman
1 in 4 ad clicks are fraudulent.

------
rfnslyr
I'm solving weight and budget issues. Grocery application. Scan barcode of
items you're buying in store. List is generated. Define units for each item
(12 granolas in a box, 1 unit = 1 granola, etc).

When you log your calories, you can only choose from the foods that you bought
and logged. When you use them, the quantity decrements.

You setup reminders for when X food is at Y stock, and get push notifications
based on that, an automated grocery list application with a calorie counter to
manage your spending on food and weight!

Lost 100lb so far on it.

~~~
cshenoy
Interesting. Is this a public-ready application? Would love to see/hear more.

~~~
rfnslyr
Not for a very long time. I made it using phonegap initially but it's not in
the state I want it to be in.

I'm learning OBJC & JAVA via teamtreehouse as fast as I can so I can start
building it natively for Android and iPhone.

I really can't stand apps that you're not absolutely thrilled to use, so I
won't be releasing my current version.

Maybe in a few months? Anyone want to help out?

~~~
cshenoy
I do iOS dev so I could potentially help. Feel free to email if you want to
talk more.

me AT chetanshenoy.com

------
antocv
Should I stay or should I go

Nah but really, I try to solve the music listening and artist compensation
problem on my spare time. Without regard for copyright since Im not doing it
to make money.

